# Best way to get the slick backed hair look?



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm wanting my hair to look like CM Punk's, but everytime I put gel in my hair and slick it back it gets all poofy, it stays slicked back but it gets kinda poofy. How do I get it to stay all the way down like CM Punk's? I've been using shampoo before I put it in could that be the problem?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you have straight hair or curly hair?

If you have curly hair then it's obviously gonna poof back up. Otherwise, you're probably not using enough gel.

Just wet your hair, apply gel, comb back. It's 3 simple steps dude.

BTW, fuck slicked back. It's all about taking care and spiking your hair. WOO WOO WOO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Do you have straight hair or curly hair?
> 
> If you have curly hair then it's obviously gonna poof back up. Otherwise, you're probably not using enough gel.


I have straight hair, but it just seems to poof up a little after i slick it back.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd say leave the shampoo and add a bit more gel. 

Though you think you have problems with your hair? Try having long wavy hair, it can be the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Apex said:


> I'd say leave the shampoo and add a bit more gel.
> 
> Though you think you have problems with your hair? Try having long wavy hair, it can be the most annoying thing ever.


Try having extremely curly hair when it gets long all the curls just start to randomly interlock with one another.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck rocking that look ;p


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Do you have straight hair or curly hair?
> 
> If you have curly hair then it's obviously gonna poof back up. Otherwise, you're probably not using enough gel.
> 
> ...


You Know It, Bro


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Good luck rocking that look ;p


:lmao :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mix regular shampoo with some 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

get a haircut


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Try having extremely curly hair when it gets long all the curls just start to randomly interlock with one another.


Sounds like my pubic hair


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This is the gayest fucking thread I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Evolution said:


> This is the gayest fucking thread I have ever seen on this forum.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

make sure you pack plenty of gel in your handbag op


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing gay about this thread nikkas its an honest question. One that I would never ask but still a question. 

How long is your hair? In order to slick it back it would have to be fairly long to stay down, or its gonna try and spike back up. Might have to let it grow a little.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

First massage a nice shampoo into you scalp in a circular motion. You can use any you like but I like ones that smell like melon. Once you have rinsed the shampoo out then comb through a good quality conditioner and wash away to leave your hair looking silky. Then all you need is slick your hair back with an extra strong gel.

Seriously though, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Use your boyfriends cum to keep it held down.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why would you even want your hair slicked back? Mine is in a wanker-ish faux hawk atm 8*D


----------

